# Hot chicks with abs



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

Apparently there is a facebook page called this and I woke up this morning to this post/picture.  Off to the bathroom.


----------



## LAM (Nov 13, 2011)

that is fucking HOT!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy fucking sperm!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 13, 2011)

Believe I recognize Ivy78 from BodySpace. 

This thread is full of WIN!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

Built has hot abs.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes she does.  Is that Marzia prince in your Avatar sir


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Yes she does.  Is that Marzia prince in your Avatar sir



Good eye sir. you're the first person on here that recognized her.



Here's a slideshow with some good abs girls:







YouTube Video


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

Marzia has an amazing body















And her sister is pretty hot too.


----------



## SFW (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

SFW said:


>



You should be banned for your blasphemy


----------



## ExLe (Nov 13, 2011)

SFW said:


>


 
It looks like she is holding a cock...


----------



## elliscrawl (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the second one.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

Christina Halkiopoulos
Havent a clue who she was, now I want to know her inside and out.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh... I thought the thread said fat chicks with flabs!  My bad.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2011)

^Holy fuck!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Oh... I thought the thread said fat chicks with flabs!  My bad.



Oh... Look another smart ass trying to derail this thread from super hotness.


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 14, 2011)

ExLe said:


>




That looks fucking gross and stupid.
If you're going to be a bodybuilder chick, deal with the consequences, one being no boobs.

Don't get implants.

They are so obvious and such a turn-off.
I'd rather her be flat.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Oh... Look another smart ass trying to derail this thread from super hotness.


 
Who?!?!?! Not me!!!!


----------



## SRX (Nov 15, 2011)

Love them girls with abs


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 16, 2011)

i just found my happy place, love chicks with abs


----------



## ExLe (Nov 16, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Oh... I thought the thread said fat chicks with flabs! My bad.


 






YouTube Video


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing sexier than a woman with abs!


----------



## suprfast (Nov 18, 2011)

Courtesy of IM


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, the guy above posted this picture. The chick is hot, but WTF is that on the floor?View attachment 36897


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> Ok, the guy above posted this picture. The chick is hot, but WTF is that on the floor?View attachment 36897


----------



## btex34n88 (Nov 19, 2011)

i want this chic


----------



## btex34n88 (Nov 19, 2011)

sweet jesus ^^^^


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Oh... I thought the thread said fat chicks with flabs!  My bad.


----------



## colochine (Nov 19, 2011)

http://thechive.com/2011/11/18/these-girls-go-to-the-gym-so-you-dont-have-to-33-photos/


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 20, 2011)

Dana linn bailey is fucking sexy


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## .V. (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh hell.  Now I need to get a facebook page.


----------



## Pahlevan (Nov 20, 2011)

Totally hot,


----------



## JuanDoe (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome thread!  How about some Susana Spears?


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

Some of these are actually... pretty attractive. Guess I have to re-evaluate my position on whether women should have any kind of "visible muscle", some light abs actually looks pretty decent.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2011)

Honestly, I like and appreciate females that are toned and have muscle as well as those that are not toned and don't have muscle. I think my preference is problay toned but not too lean or too much muscle.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> Honestly, I like and appreciate females that are toned and have muscle as well as those that are not toned and don't have muscle. I think my preference is problay toned but not too lean or too much muscle.



So you are saying legs and a vagina.  Better than BigBen, he doesn't even care if IT has legs.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 24, 2011)

amazing...


----------



## joooooey (May 6, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (May 7, 2012)

Db52280 said:


> Ok, the guy above posted this picture. The chick is hot, but WTF is that on the floor?View attachment 36897


shaved pussy, I mean hairless cat.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2012)

joooooey said:


>



damn!


----------



## maxpro2 (May 7, 2012)

This should be called the fake titty thread


----------



## fit4life (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (May 8, 2012)

chicks with belly button rings, damn morons!

its like getting a tattoo these days, at some point everyone got one, now i want mine lasered off!


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 9, 2012)

vortrit said:


>



WTH? You can fap? T__T


----------



## fit4life (May 9, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (May 9, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (May 14, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (May 14, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (May 16, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 16, 2012)

id rather have a beast with massive quads, toned arms and a nice ass. 

abs just means shes gonna be a bitch to be around because shes all food deprived.


----------



## fit4life (May 16, 2012)

http://www.muscleangelsvideo.com/sc.../data/images1/debi_laszewski_hardness1_02.jpg


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Jul 5, 2012)

Only reason why this thread is driving me crazy is all I want to see is there tits sooo BAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fit4life (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 7, 2012)

case by case basis


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnyb (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

bump


----------

